# 3 or 8?



## mrg (Mar 19, 2018)

Picked this up a little while back everybody’s split on the serial number being a 1963 or 58,  and the original color ( maybe) Being red or maroon, your thoughts, now that I look at it on my laptop it looks more like  3?


----------



## stoney (Mar 19, 2018)

I don't know, I see K334928 ?


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 19, 2018)

8


----------



## NickM (Mar 20, 2018)

I see a 3


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 20, 2018)

stoney said:


> I don't know, I see K334928 ?




That's what I see too.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 20, 2018)

stoney said:


> I don't know, I see K334928 ?


----------

